# AAE Adjustable Finger Spacer



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

We got a few of these from LAS-they were advertised as fitting both the elite and the Kisik Lee tab with a cushion rubber surface. They were nnot cushioned and more importantly they do not fit the KL tab since they are not threaded and the KL tab requires a threaded spacer. LAS has been notified. I suspect they were going on what AAE told them based on my conversation with Chad (I believe, LIz normally deals with them) They look like they will fit the Elite tab which is threaded. Will try that tomorrow. 

The Mamba ledge is really nice BTW-I went back to shooting a ledge after 4 years of not and decided to go back to what used to work


----------



## Jake Kaminski (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow sounds like a bash on one company and a plug for another......


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

i got the ksl tab here in yankton from land caster and my spacer fit fine better look at what your doing instead of *****ing seems you really like to cut people and places up on here a lot , about all i ever se you comment on is things you don't care for or like ,


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Jake Kaminski said:


> Wow sounds like a bash on one company and a plug for another......


Not how I read that at all Jake. Jim tells it like it is too. He doesn't go out of his way to "bash" anyone. He's been in the archery business for a long time now, and has seen more product come across his bench than any of us ever will. If he says something doesn't work, it doesn't. Good for him for pointing this out to LAS so others don't get misled and have to go through the same process. LAS can't possibly be responsible for knowing every detail and every application for all the 1000's of products they sell. They do well to know as much as they do. It's up to the buyer to know the rest. And thanks to folks like Jim pointing things out, we will.

deadeye, quit casting stones. Geez man, we're a family of archers here. be a little more professional (learn to spell, and it's Lancasters, not "land casters") and polite, would you?

John


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Jake Kaminski said:


> Wow sounds like a bash on one company and a plug for another......


NOt at all. I have used cavalier tabs for 17 years. I have bought my students at least 5 dozen of these things, etc. I was just pointing out that if someone planned on buying the spacer based on the information from LAS for the KL tab, that spacer won't work. Hardly a bash.  Apparently, the LAS guys (let me guess Jake--You are going to claim I am bashing LAS ) had not had anyone note this issue.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

deadeyedickwc said:


> i got the ksl tab here in yankton from land caster and my spacer fit fine better look at what your doing instead of *****ing seems you really like to cut people and places up on here a lot , about all i ever se you comment on is things you don't care for or like ,


this sort of ignorance is pretty sad. You have no clue what I am speaking of. Its Lancaster not Land Caster and just because you are mad that Colorado lost nationals to Ohio doesn't justify my honest comments about a spacer that was billed as fitting BOTH the Elite and the KSL tab being attacked when my only goal was to notify people of a problem I have found. the apparent purpose of this NEW spacer is to allow those with the very popular Elite tab to get a spacer that is similar to the one that comes with the KSL tab. I was just noting that the description of it as listed in the best and most popular supplier of FITA equipment in the states is not 100% accurate. 

One has to be completely blind to claim what I said suggests I don't care for Cavalier products or LAS.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Ok, I'm chiming in here, because those who said Jim bashed anyone, OBVIOUSLY doesn't know how much experience or how long he has been involved in archery, or how much knowledge Jim does have with all forms of archery equipment. It may be safe to say Jim has been involved in archery longer than Jake has been alive! John M. was right, Jim's been doing archery for A LONG TIME! We even ran a shop (FYI Jake) that was well known, when we hosted JOAD Nationals (2x), and the Olympic Trials. As if we 
forgot, Jim was chosen as USAA's Volunteer Coach of the Year for 2010, then as a finalist of the USOC Volunteer coach of the year. You don't get to that point without 
knowing a few things about equipment, coaching and issues. So, Mr. Kaminski, please zip it! (I don't want to get into an argument again with you! Keep your focus on your shooting at Nationals and not on what is going on here on AT!) Jim doen't bash any company, as we have all kinds of bows around here. Ask Daniel and Sean! 
We have more equipment out there (donated) worldwide. I don't know any other coach who can claim that fact.
Jim would never BASH an archery manufacturing company!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I try to get most of the popular or soon to be popular stuff so my archers can try it out. That's why I got a Soma tab when they first showed up, same with the various Korean Tabs, the KSL tabs and the black Mamba tabs. I buy several and let people try them. No one tab works best for everyone. I keep going back to the Cavalier because its what I have used since I was shooting Compound fingers almost 20 years ago (the KantPinch I used in the early 70's had dry rotted away!). We also had a bunch of the Wilsons, the Danish tabs (JVDs and I cannot even remember the other ones-AF I think) the Spigarellis and the Japanese Angels. I have always tried to be honest about what I have found and I almost always note that what works best for me or my archers may not work best for others. That being said

I) what i said about the spacer is accurate. The brass spacer that came with the four KSL tabs (one small, two medium and one large) is a bit big for those using the small tab and I wanted to try something else and have spares (the plastic ones on the Elites sometimes crack over time-one of my archers is using a Bondo formed custom spacer after his broke) that would fit both styles of Cavalier tabs. 

2) When I spoke to LAS last night (a place we have done business with as archers, shop owners, dealers etc for 16 years now) it was obvious that they had not been aware of this issue and the fellow I was speaking to was examining the product as we spoke and agreed that I was correct. How anyone thinks that is a slam on LAS is beyond me. 

3) As to the Mamba tab-I was merely reporting what I found. I realize some people seem to think that making an honest comment about a product the Zumbos sell is to be interpreted as having meaning beyond the topic I was commenting on. It doesn't. I have publicly stated that Gary and Matt have always been courteous and respectful towards me. The product stands on its own merits, not the political climate involving the people who sell it.


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok I'll try again sorry were so touchy here , I put the spacer on the ksl tab it works not sure how or what your doing to make it not work, and get off Jake it's nice to see him voice his opinion he knows what he is talking about


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

deadeyedickwc said:


> Ok I'll try again sorry were so touchy here , I put the spacer on the ksl tab it works not sure how or what your doing to make it not work, and get off Jake it's nice to see him voice his opinion he knows what he is talking about


well here is the issue: the four I received from LAS do not have any threads. They each came with one screw or bolt. The KSL spacers have threads. The KSL tab plate has an oblong hole were the bolt enters and then it screws into the threaded hole (there are four) on the spacer. The "adjustable" spacers I received have no threaded hole and since there is no threaded hole on the Plate of the KSL tab there is no way I can see to securve the spacer. I note when I was talking to LAS the guy (Chad I believe, LIz had talked to him first) had one of these new spacers and a KSL tab with him and he couldn't get it to work either)



NOw on the PLATE of the ELITE tab there is a pair of threaded holes that the Two bolts that come with the spacer attach to. the new spacers were advertised as working for both tabs. Doesn't mean they are defective they just don't work with ONE of the TWO styles of Cavalier tabs I own

that is the issue


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

I was NOT bashing Jake! He and I have had a go 'round earlier in some other discussion. He made his comment about Jim's post and it was wrong, and YOUR comment 
about Jim is totally out of line! So worry about yourself, Jake is a big boy, and a good shooter, which is really all that matters.
Politics is for politicians, not for archers! Opinions on equipment and issues that involve the sport are what is the concern here. 

Jim was on the phone with LAS for about a 
half hour trying to figure out how this spacer would work, and if he was doing something wrong. I was there watching, in our archery barn! The archery techspert at LAS andJim determined the spacers we have would not work with the KSL tab! Simple really.



deadeyedickwc said:


> Ok I'll try again sorry were so touchy here , I put the spacer on the ksl tab it works not sure how or what your doing to make it not work, and get off Jake it's nice to see him voice his opinion he knows what he is talking about


----------



## Jake Kaminski (Mar 10, 2007)

All I was saying is that you gae feedback on an item that you purchased. And that was how I took it and thought nothing of it. That was until you praised a direct competitors product under a thread that had nothing written about it in the post title. I wouldn't have said anything if you had two separate threads or a title that read something like "a note on tabs" or something of that nature. 

I admit I shouldn't have opened my mouth and I apologize.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Jake Kaminski said:


> All I was saying is that you gae feedback on an item that you purchased. And that was how I took it and thought nothing of it. That was until you praised a direct competitors product under a thread that had nothing written about it in the post title. I wouldn't have said anything if you had two separate threads or a title that read something like "a note on tabs" or something of that nature.
> 
> I admit I shouldn't have opened my mouth and I apologize.


no hard feelings Jake-both the spacers and the BM ledge came in the same order From LAS so I was just commenting on both products I had never used before (the new AAE spacer and the BM ledge) I also went to the AAE site and they only listed the adjustable spacer for the Elite. Anyway good luck tomorrow-I understand there is a lot of money at stake


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Jake, good on you. Way to set a good example.

And good luck. I hope you shoot great and give Brady something to think about...


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

The Mamba spacer works fine with the KSL tab, the original metal spacer of it did not feel too comfortable, but this combo is just great.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Hmmm, I wonder, does LAS sell the MAMBA spacer too, and mabe they got the descrition mixed up, just a thought.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

lizard said:


> Hmmm, I wonder, does LAS sell the MAMBA spacer too, and mabe they got the descrition mixed up, just a thought.


highly doubt either


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

lizard said:


> Hmmm, I wonder, does LAS sell the MAMBA spacer too, and mabe they got the descrition mixed up, just a thought.


They do not sell the spacer at this time. I am not sure why, but I will find out and see if they will pic it up.

Thanks for the support.

Gary


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

gairsz said:


> They do not sell the spacer at this time. I am not sure why, but I will find out and see if they will pic it up.
> 
> Thanks for the support.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary-the BM is the best spacer I have tried


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

Jim C said:


> Thanks Gary-the BM is the best spacer I have tried


Thanks Jim. We are always looking for ways to improve our product. Now that the tab is out there being shot by people other than Matt we are open to any and all feedback.

Thank again,

Gary


----------



## NockOn23 (Sep 17, 2010)

I called LAS to order the spacer today to give it a try myself. Josh, and I believe Jere, both said they know nothing about it not fitting the KSL and from what they know, it works. I told them of the issue about some archers are seeing that it's not threaded therefore won't be able to be secured to the KSL tab. Their response was "well you can definitely return it if it doen't work out". Swell  My daughter is using the KSL but is uncomfortable with the original hard brass spacer and would like a thicker one...Any fixes you guys can lend a thought on? Bondo? I am guessing once I receive the spacer it will go back to LAS since Jim C. has been through this all before me OR we will use it with the daughter's old true blue Cavalier Elite Tab...


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Wildcat Archer said:


> I called LAS to order the spacer today to give it a try myself. Josh, and I believe Jere, both said they know nothing about it not fitting the KSL and from what they know, it works. I told them of the issue about some archers are seeing that it's not threaded therefore won't be able to be secured to the KSL tab. Their response was "well you can definitely return it if it doen't work out". Swell  My daughter is using the KSL but is uncomfortable with the original hard brass spacer and would like a thicker one...Any fixes you guys can lend a thought on? Bondo? I am guessing once I receive the spacer it will go back to LAS since Jim C. has been through this all before me OR we will use it with the daughter's old true blue Cavalier Elite Tab...


Hello Wildcat Archer:

I also have the KSL finger tab,
and the solid brass spacer.

Just find some electrical tape (3/4-inch wide)
and start wrapping and wrapping,
until YOU get the thickness you like.


Now,
for the ultimate custom, super comfy finger spacer modification...

http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/to...kgid=289382407&cpg=omgdgt1&source=msn_gadgets

use some Sugru.

It's a moldable, room temperature self-hardening silicone rubber putty mix.
I used a sample packet of Sugru to modify the Cavalier Elite finger spacer
(just tear the foil pack and start working it like a tiny loaf of bread dough/bondo)
and then smear a large dab on top and on bottom of the spacer.

Put the finger tab onto your hand,
and grab your bow and get to full draw/anchor.

The Sugru putty mix will mold to your fingers and
ooze around your fingers to form a perfect negative mold
around your index and middle fingers.

My Cavalier Elite finger tab spacer is super comfy,
but...
I like the weight and feel of my new KSL tab.

The 3/4-inch electrical tape works as a cheap, temporary
custom spacer for thickness adjustment.


----------



## NockOn23 (Sep 17, 2010)

I was going to try the tape also but....Very cool idea on the "Hacking Putty", I have never heard of Sugru...going to try it. Thanks for a different approach! Want to show these guys pics of your creation?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Wildcat Archer said:


> I was going to try the tape also but....Very cool idea on the "Hacking Putty", I have never heard of Sugru...going to try it. Thanks for a different approach! Want to show these guys pics of your creation?


Cavalier Elite Finger Tab...

Blue masking tape to make a home-made palm swell
Orange Sugru hacking putty.






































My KSL finger tab, also modified. The metal clasp just would not hold very well. Elastic was threaded incorrectly in the package,
so I replaced the elastic with a new strip, MUCH longer (I have large hands). Once I got the length just right, I sewed the end onto
itself, so impossible to slip.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Wildcat Archer said:


> I was going to try the tape also but....Very cool idea on the "Hacking Putty", I have never heard of Sugru...going to try it. Thanks for a different approach! Want to show these guys pics of your creation?


The Sugru gives you about 15 minutes of working time.
Just roll in the palm of your hands, and make a dough ball.

Smear it onto the top of the finger spacer really thick.
The Sugru will mold around your finger.

Once you are happy with the fit,
then just smooth the surface with your finger tip
to get the nice sharp edge all the way around.

Allow 24 hours for a full cure.


----------

